# IBS, Laxative, and Period



## heather01 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this Forum. I have had IBS for a few years now. A couple weeks ago I started having the usual bloating, constipation and pain that comes with IBS, really bad. I took a laxative to help relieve the constipation; it worked right away and was VERY painful. When it was done I felt good for about 5 mins and then all the pains and bloating came back. 5 days later my period came 2 days early, I am on bc and have VERY regular periods, always on time and the same. The period started out normal looking, but the next morning when I got up and went to the bathroom, when I wiped my period was yellow-brownish with no red blood. Sorry to be so graphic. Later that day it went away and I had a normal period for 4 days. I am still having the bloating and ab pain. I called my gyn and they said it was normal. Well I know this is not normal for me, it has never happened to me before. Could the laxative I took have this kind of effect on my period? Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi. Welcome to the forums.I understand what you're describing. I have D (and don't really know the link between lexative and this), but sometimes my period goes like this, too, not all the time, just sometimes. If your period ends in time (I mean, your normal time span, like anywhere between 5-7 days) and you don't have period-related pain anymore after it ends, then you probably don't have to worry too much, I feel.Hope this helps a little.Cherrie


----------

